# Cat needs home - NE Illinois/SE Wisconsin - urgent



## plebotamus (Sep 28, 2011)

I've befriended a stray cat that needs a home. Unfortunately, I can't take him in myself since we already have three, and as I'm currently unemployed we can't afford the shots and other medical care he might need. I hoped to get him to the Orphans of the Storm shelter this week, but Animal Control is too busy until next week, and OotS won't accept them directly from the public.

So, I thought I'd post here and see if anyone in the area wants to help fairly soon.

At a guess, he's at least four years old. Big head, skinny body. I think he must be completely blind in his left eye, since he has no solid pupil, only a dark 'ink smudge/splotch' in the inside corner of his eyeball. It took quite some time for us to befriend him and coax him into our mudroom, but now that he's there he's very friendly and lovely, and only a little skittish. We keep a bed/cage and food/water there, with the screen door propped open so he can come and go , but he'd obviously like to come inside the kitchen too. (If I had a spare $50 I'd just install an outside cat door so he can come inside the mudroom out of the harsh weather and I don't have to prop open the door, but cash flow problem means no luck there either.)

You can see a picture here:
http://plebotamus.files.wordpress.com/2011/10/2011-10-11-16-07-57.jpg

You can PM me if able to help.


----------



## Nora B (Nov 6, 2010)

Did you find help for this boy?


----------

